# Action photos from Cabo



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

My wife took these in Cabo 2 weeks ago.


Troy


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow! That first one is a great shot, you can even see the stripes! I like the second one too, dont usually get to see that angle.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Wow...*

incredible shots! Nice work wife! Were you on the other end of that line?

Jode


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

AWESOME shots!!! Great work with the camera!!!!!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

awesome pics...I like the first one the best.


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

wow very nice......


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Love the first shot.


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

*Fishing Cabo*

My wife and I went to Cabo in 2003 and fished one day. I caught 400# Blue, 225# Stripe and a 100# White. Guess I hit the big three all in one day, what a day. We had to keep the white, it was not going to make it, bleeding very bad. Too bad, but it sure tasted goodfrom the grill that evening.

"Fishing Cabo" is a watercolor painting that I did from one of my photos. I do have giclee reprodcuctions at my studio.

Les
www.lesmcdonald.com


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice shots, tell your wife she is to be complimented...Rich


----------

